
NIST Guidance on Application Container Security - yarapavan
https://csrc.nist.gov/publications/detail/itl-bulletin/2017/10/application-container-security/final
======
yarapavan
Direct PDF Link:
[https://csrc.nist.gov/CSRC/media/Publications/Shared/documen...](https://csrc.nist.gov/CSRC/media/Publications/Shared/documents/itl-
bulletin/itlbul2017-10.pdf)

NIST SP 800-190 and NISTIR 8176 provide information on the basics of
application container technology, the potential security issues of
implementing and using this technology, and the countermeasures that should be
used and the security assurance requirements that should be met to address
those issues. NIST SP 800-190 offers general guidance on the topic of
application container technology security, while NISTIR 8176 complements NIST
SP 800-190 by taking a more detailed look at Linux container security.

